# any one have a glycogen depletion routine?



## psych (Nov 14, 2016)

Cutting weight for worlds. Need a 3 day depletion routine. Or just some guide. Light weight, high reps, no rest etc


----------



## Sully (Nov 15, 2016)

Cut out the carbs in your diet. High reps with as much weight as you can handle to hit the rep range. Either do full body workouts, or split it up into upper and lower body workouts. If you split it up, try to do one in the morning and another at night. Add 30-60 seconds of HIIT cardio in between every set. No breaks, just drop the weights, start the cardio and as soon as ur done with the cardio pick the weights back up again and keep going. Try to focus on large compound movement instead of smaller isolation movements. 

If you're taking creatine, or anything that causes you to retain water, drop it while ur trying to cut weight. I've lost 5-10lbs just stopping creatine before. Lower your salt intake for those few days as well. 

Good luck bro.


----------



## psych (Nov 15, 2016)

Cause I'm cutting weight for worlds right now. Doin my low carb, water load, salt load.  So full....


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 25, 2016)

So did you try it and if so how did it work out for you?


----------



## psych (Dec 28, 2016)

everything went great


----------

